# لحساب المساحات بالأوتوكاد بطريقة رائعة وسريعة وسهلة



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (11 يناير 2011)

برنامج صغير ولكن فائدته كبيرة، يتألف من ملف ليسب وحيد barea.lsp، ويسمح للمستخدم بحساب المساحات غير المنتظمة، وخاصة تلك التي تتضمن دوائر متقاطعة أو أقواساً و غالباً ما يحتاج حسابها إلى عدة خطوات. يختصر البرنامج الأمر كثيراً، إذ يطلب من المستخدم النقر داخل المنطقة المطلوبة، ليعطيه مساحتها فوراً.

حمل الليسيب من قائمة tools ثم load ثم اختار الليسيب ثم ok ثم اكتب الامر barea

وانطلق


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (12 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (14 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أحمدالسالم (15 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدا فعلا فكرة جيدة وأكثر من رائعة


----------



## mohamedazab (15 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## samirantre (16 يناير 2011)

الله يحفضكم


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (18 يناير 2011)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## khalidogc (18 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## almass (18 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## اشرف طه عامر (19 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم  نفع الله عباده بك


----------



## اشرف طه عامر (19 يناير 2011)

*السعوديه*

:63:بسم الله


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (19 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (8 يوليو 2012)

تحياتي
يارك الله فيك على الطريقة السهلة والمجهود الكبير


----------



## كبل (8 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر​


----------



## alaziz (11 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قاسم عبادى (11 يوليو 2012)

thanx


----------



## احمد بوزريع (8 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور جدا ...


----------



## ashraff (8 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## chupchupina (9 أغسطس 2012)

ألف شكر.


----------



## غالب الشمري2 (10 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## hamdy khedawy (11 أغسطس 2012)

اين البرنامج ؟؟؟


----------



## اسلام عزمي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

طبعا مشكور أخى الكريم على جهدك فى توفير البرنامج
و لكن الأتوكاد نفسه ممكن ان يقوم بتلك المهمة
فعن طريق تحويل المساحة الى Regon بالنقر داخلها
يمكن ايجاد جميع خواص تلك المساحة حتى مركز ثقلها عن طريق ضغط Properties


----------



## elfares (6 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng amona (6 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## asvor4749 (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## asvor4749 (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*اين البرنامج ؟؟؟*​​


----------



## ألق الروح (6 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم يرجى مساعدتي في هذا الطلب احتاج الى الرموز الكهربائية المستخدمة ببرنامج الاوتوكاد للتعبير بها على الخريطة (يعني مايعبر عن الضوء والبوردات وماشاكل ذلك رمزآ)ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## asvor4749 (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله **بارك الله فيك*​​*خيرا*


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (7 سبتمبر 2012)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Al Mohager (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*ً


----------



## المهندس999999 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور اخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## waryfaraj (14 سبتمبر 2012)

thank you


----------



## a_s (1 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير 
اللهم إجعل إفادتك لنا فى هذا الموضوع فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## a_s (1 أبريل 2013)

جزالك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## المهندس999999 (14 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن سعد مختار (6 فبراير 2014)

الله


----------



## باسمي (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور جدا جدا​


----------



## hamdy khedawy (7 فبراير 2014)

يمكن ذلك ايضا باستخدام الامر area من اوامر الاتوكاد لحساب مسطح اى شكل بعد تحويل الشكل الى boundary


----------



## نجانجا (7 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## elgazaly (16 أكتوبر 2014)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (16 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

